# Olaf Lindner .... 4 Monate später .... AB Redaktion?



## Wegberger (31. Juli 2018)

Hallo AB Redaktion,

habt ihr noch Kontakt zu Olaf Lindner ?

Ich habe heute mal einige Antwortbeiträge von Herrn Lindner durchgeschaut und dort war ja ganz viel die Rede von "in Arbeit" , zu geheim aber kommt demnächst was, klären wir im Mai, ......

Da viele kritische Seelen hier das ja als bewusste Hilfllosigkeit seiten den Verbandes angesehen haben, wollte ich vorschlagen, dass Herr Lindner jetzt zu den sicherlich positiven inhaltlichen Entwicklungen der Verbandsarbeit zu den jeweiligen Themen ein Review liefern könnte. 

Damit würden die ewigen Nörgler ja auch mal endlich der Wind aus den Segeln genommen werden.

 Was meint ihr ?


----------



## smithie (1. August 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... 4 Monate später .... AB Redaktion?*

Und den Dorsch-/Bag Limit Nörglern kann man auch gleich mit den Wind aus den Segeln nehmen (siehe Thread dazu @neueste DAFV Veröffentlichung)


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. August 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... 4 Monate später .... AB Redaktion?*

Du glaubst doch nicht wirklich, dass Lindner sich hier noch mal auslässt?
Zu Jahresanfang haben die geglaubt, jetzt wo der Schwabe weg ist,  könnten die uns alle locker über den Tisch ziehen.
Aber Pustekuchen, es hagelte Kritik und fast alle Aussagen wurden auseinander genommen.
Ne nee, die melden sich hier nicht mehr dazu. 
Man kann denen ja vieles nachsagen, aber maso sind sie nicht.


----------



## smithie (1. August 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... 4 Monate später .... AB Redaktion?*

Naja, sie müssen sich ja nicht "hier" oder bei Dir oder mir melden.


Aber meinst Du wirklich, sie verweigern sich der Angler-Fachpresse?
(die, alias Georg oder so, müsste halt fragen [wollen])


----------



## Wegberger (2. August 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... 4 Monate später .... AB Redaktion?*

Hallo,




> (die, alias Georg oder so, müsste halt fragen [wollen])




Naja, die schaffen es ja noch nicht mal in 24h auf die Betreffzeile eine inhaltliche Antwort innerhalb des eigenen Forums zu senden |bigeyes


----------



## Dorschbremse (2. August 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... 4 Monate später .... AB Redaktion?*

Ich denke du hast ein paar falsche Vorstellungen von der Arbeitsweise der neuen Forenbetreiber...

Sie kümmern sich um die Redaktion (en) des Boards und der Printmedien. Sie nehmen auch mit ihren Accounts am Forenleben teil. Sie durchforsten aber nicht täglich die Threads oder Beiträge, um unmittelbar Stellung nehmen zu können.

Das würde so ziemlich den Terminkalender bzw die Arbeitszeiten sprengen. 
Ich geb mal nen Hinweis auf den Thread weiter... #h

Ich geb das mal weiter


----------



## Wegberger (2. August 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... 4 Monate später .... AB Redaktion?*

Hallo Dorschbremse,

danke für deine Info .... aber genau deswegen habe ich den Betreff ...schon auffällig auf die AB Redaktion gemünzt.

Ich denke mir meinen Teil ... und hoffe einfach.

Und danke für das weitergeben.


----------



## Wegberger (5. August 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... 4 Monate später .... AB Redaktion?*

Hallo AB Redaktion, hallo Dorschbremse,


gibt es Bewegung ausser Schweigen?


----------



## Dorschbremse (5. August 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... 4 Monate später .... AB Redaktion?*

Ihr habt nen echt guten Riecher, wann ich hier Dienst schiebe.... |uhoh:

Weitergegeben isses.... was soll ich groß schwafeln? 

Ich mach morgen noch mal drauf aufmerksam |wavey:


----------



## Wegberger (5. August 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... 4 Monate später .... AB Redaktion?*

Hallo Dorschbremse,


vielen Dank.


Du kannst bitte auch noch weitergeben, das ich es normal finde, das man sich zeitnah äußert. Und wenn es nur inhaltlich darum geht, dass es noch dauert.


Das hat was mit Anstand und Wertschätzung zu tun ... etwas das die AB Redaktion vom DAFV unterscheiden sollte.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (7. August 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... 4 Monate später .... AB Redaktion?*

Hallo Wegberger,
wir stehen mit Herrn Lindner in Kontakt... 
Eine erneute Befragung von Herrn Lindner ist momentan noch nicht in der konkreten Planung. 
Sobald es der Zeitplan zulässt, nehmen wir das mit auf die Redaktionsliste.
VG
Christian


----------

